
Economists Have A One-Page Solution To Climate Change - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/06/28/196355493/economists-have-a-one-page-solution-to-climate-change
======
VandyILL
Due to the Norquist pledge this has about 0% chance of happening just because
of the word tax. Realistically the people opposed to the tax would probably
prefer the freedom to adapt that a tax offers compared to the small command
and control regulatory comprimises congress has been making on the issue, but
that type of debate is too deep for people that campaign on silly pledges.

